# New 10mm Wargame "Dropzone Commander", with some really awesome looking models.



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

*New 10mm Wargame "Dropzone Commander", with some really awesome looking models.*

Just found this at Beasts of War, apparently from a few days ago:




My god, those look pretty damn awesome! The detail and style for 10mm is pretty stunning, and I can't wait to see what they do with it next. I just think that between Warhammer, War Machine, Infinity, malifaux, Dystopian Wars and Flames of War, and others, it's going to be very difficult for these guys to get a look in at the Gaming market, but damn it if the models don't make me hope they make it! I'd be very interested in seeing what they come up with Rules Wise - from how he described it, it reminded me a bit of the old PC game Ground Control, which I loved.

The only real problem is that, being in 10mm they won't really fit with any terrain that anyone has, as most systems are 6, 15 or 28mm. Then again, I really love that all the models that are supposed to fit inside a drop ship will be able to - that'll make transport very convenient


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooh MY! [/Takei voice]

Lovely! I really like smaller scale games. It's sooo much faster to paint and looks much more "war" instead of "skirmish".

I really hope these guys do well.

Looks like they have their own urban terrain already. Small scale terrain is pretty damn easy to make though.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmmm.. when the guy who invented it isn't even sure of the finished rules or points costs yet, you've really got to wonder how polished this will be.

Okay, yes, the models do look awesome. I love the mech walker tank things... but, since its some kinda of new 'super resin', and a small starter company, I'm worried about the costs for this, and the gameplay... let alone the fact that 'epic scale' games based around fleets haven't done well in recent years.

That all said, good luck to the guy.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Found a few closeup stills of the models on WargamerAU























































I have to say, I like the post-human Republic stuff the most, though the united colonies drop ship also looks pretty sweet.



GrizBe said:


> Hmmm.. when the guy who invented it isn't even sure of the finished rules or points costs yet, you've really got to wonder how polished this will be.
> 
> Okay, yes, the models do look awesome. I love the mech walker tank things... but, since its some kinda of new 'super resin', and a small starter company, I'm worried about the costs for this, and the gameplay... let alone the fact that 'epic scale' games based around fleets haven't done well in recent years.
> 
> That all said, good luck to the guy.


Cost and Rules are always worries for new startups, but we'll wait and see. Still, it's one to keep an eye on, if nothing else.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

You can "Like" Hawk Wargames on Facebook. They update with pictures of units fairly often.


----------

